# Double garage, double the project...



## vaughn1 (Sep 11, 2007)

Hi everyone been a long while since I posted here, used to be very into detailing and trying out different products years ago but as life went on, cars were on the back burner while jobs, houses and kids came along. 

Cut a long story short, we went from a 2 bed with a single garage to a 3 with a double, so now the garage project starts and I thought what better place to document it and ask for advice along the way since there are so many knowledgeable people and so many great projects to look through.

Progress will be slow and steady as iv got a 4 year old and work alot but I'm trying to do all the work myself and I'd rather buy the tools and learn rather than pay someone to do it for me. 


Bare with me while I work out how to upload pictures.


----------



## vaughn1 (Sep 11, 2007)

Since moving in iv been looking into putting a floor in the loft above the garage, insulating it wether it be between the garage ceiling and loft floor or between the rafters in the roof I'm not sure, the wiring and lighting is a mess so currently on with installing led battens and also trying to get it all organised so I can get back to work on my e30.

Any help with pics is much appreciated.


----------



## Pauly.22 (Nov 15, 2009)

Open an account on postimage website,

The copy the photo link into here with







at the end it should appear here then.

Garage projects are always good


----------



## vaughn1 (Sep 11, 2007)

This is just after we moved in, iv done a bit of work in there since then so I'll update later.


----------



## dholdi (Oct 1, 2008)

vaughn1 said:


> Have I done it right?


The picture is there, albeit a little small.


----------



## idrobbo (Mar 14, 2018)

I copy the "Hotlink for forums", posts a decent sized image for me.


----------



## vaughn1 (Sep 11, 2007)

Little update, the garage was actually a room for a period of time so it was all plasterboarded with dado rails, skirting boards and carpet.

Not ideal when I'm going to be welding and grinding so I started ripping out not long after we moved in, also as you can see in the pics the car arrived home after being in a mates garage and I bought myself a nice new toolbox.





Cupboards came off the back wall to make room plus provide some storage for car cleaning bits for now.



Tidyish...



Car in, soon as I'm sorted with the garage loft and a few other bits I'm back to working on it. If anyone's interested I'll elaborate on it.



Even with the breezeblock wall there iv still got more room to work than my last garage.

Lighting and loft to sort, 4 led batten lights to go up, rewire the lighting as its a mess, been up and emptied the loft above garage tonight and pulled the temporary flooring the last owner put in, need to work out how to insulate it.

Thinking of putting 25mm Kingspan in between the joists then a layer of loft insulation before I put the floor down? Does that sound OK?

I'll get more pics as and when I can and keep this updated, any advice much appreciated.


----------



## Goodnight Irene (Feb 8, 2009)

Focus a nice colour &#55357;&#56397;&#55356;&#57339;


----------



## vaughn1 (Sep 11, 2007)

Goodnight Irene said:


> Focus a nice colour ����


Imperial blue, I think I sold that car back in 2009, should probably change the pic.


----------



## Jonny_R (Oct 23, 2012)

vaughn1 said:


> Imperial blue, I think I sold that car back in 2009, should probably change the pic.


Think he might mean the Stealth grey one in the first pic. Stunning colour too :argie:

Garage looks spot on too mate


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

vaughn1 said:


> Car in, soon as I'm sorted with the garage loft and a few other bits I'm back to working on it. If anyone's interested I'll elaborate on it.


Yes please. :thumb:

Alan W

P.S. Garage space looking nice, keep up the good work.


----------



## vaughn1 (Sep 11, 2007)

Jonny_R said:


> Think he might mean the Stealth grey one in the first pic. Stunning colour too :argie:
> 
> Garage looks spot on too mate


Your probably right, I just seen the pic on the left and assumed :lol:


----------



## Goodnight Irene (Feb 8, 2009)

vaughn1 said:


> Your probably right, I just seen the pic on the left and assumed :lol:


Was meaning they grey. Neatly went for that colour on my focus, but opted for desert island blue.


----------



## ColinG (Jan 20, 2013)

Interested to see what mods you end up doing, like you we’ve recently moved and also got a new man cave.

Lots of ideas, not started on anything yet.


----------



## VW STEVE. (Mar 18, 2012)

Would love a bigger garage,our 3 bed semi was a 70's build which at the time was plenty big enough for the cars of the time but these days you need at least a double just to get one modern car in.


----------



## vaughn1 (Sep 11, 2007)

Had typed out a lengthy update but for some reason couldn't post it, anyways...




Old insulation cleared out and old temporary flooring gone, done yet another tip run, lights are up 2 wired in 2 still to do.

Any e know if the diagonal wooden braces need to stay in? Or are they just there while the house goes up?





Doesn't look it on the pic but the lighting is so much better.

Still plannig on 30mm Kingspan with some loft insulation on top between the garage ceiling and loft floor unless anyone had any better ideas?


----------



## Cookies (Dec 10, 2008)

Great job!! I put led tubes in my mum's garage when her old fluorescent failed. They're so good, I'm definitely getting some for mine. 

Btw, those diagonal timbers triangulate the structure, adding strength to prevent any movement front to back. Dont, whatever you do, remove them. 

Cheers

Cooks

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## Zetec-al (Feb 28, 2011)

Agreed with Cookies.

Those diagonal timbers should not be removed at all.

I am looking for some new lights for my garage (have just moved into a new build with a garage). Yours look good.


----------



## aerodynamic18 (Feb 12, 2011)

Check out my garage build post as I asked about lights and have bought some based on recommendations in it


----------



## vaughn1 (Sep 11, 2007)

I'll leave the timbers in place, glad I asked! 

The lights are £30 each from screwfix, very quick and easy to fit and very bright.


----------



## Del-GTi (Mar 31, 2007)

That’s a great space. Making some good progress there!


----------



## vaughn1 (Sep 11, 2007)

Overdue update, lights are all wired in, added one into the loft space aswell while I was on, tidied up some wiring and moved the odd switch and socket to tidy things up.

Loft is well on its way, decided on 100 mm loft roll for insulation seeing as it's not a heated space I didn't want to go overboard, half the floor is down in the main loft space but I'm going to do the rest for extra storage anyway.









Surely I can get rid of this timber support if I'm putting floorboards in?


Hopefully get the loft done soon and I can fill it up.


----------



## vaughn1 (Sep 11, 2007)

Alan W said:


> Yes please. :thumb:
> 
> Alan W
> 
> P.S. Garage space looking nice, keep up the good work.


Sorry for the late reply, its a 1988 316, I bought it for a bit of a laugh and as a rolling project knowing I wanted to do an engine swap and turn it into a track toy, bought in spring 2018, used it until the mot ran out in October that year and its been off the road since then.

Engine is being changed for a 2.8 m52 mated to a 5 speed zf gearbox with lightened flywheel, front subframe has been stripped, reinforced and painted up and put back in, steering rack had been changed for a purple tag e46 powersteering rack, bought a set of 325i sport alloys for it, picked a set of recaro speed seats up and made a set of adapters to get them in, also done a bit of cutting and welding on it but there's more to do, I'll try and get some decent pics if people are interested.


----------



## Nick-ST (Mar 4, 2013)

Nice project you've got yourself there! Good choice on the Lap LED lights they are the same as what I went for they are super bright, photos do not do them justice!










With regards to your diagonal timber. Personally I would leave that in place as it is there to stop anything being able to twist, although I am not a structural engineer etc. As you would be laying the chipboard straight it isn't supporting at a diagonal angle and also chipboard is no where near as strong!

I too have an old BMW as a storage/project car! Not quite as old as yours but still 26 years old!


----------



## Derek-Eddleston (Aug 17, 2016)

Nick,
"With regards to your diagonal timber. Personally I would leave that in place as it is there to stop anything being able to twist, although I am not a structural engineer etc. As you would be laying the chipboard straight it isn't supporting at a diagonal angle and also chipboard is no where near as strong!"

I agree with you but in years gone by the builder would have used 'Noggins' which would have been more expensive but would have been at the same level as the floor/ceiling timbers and allowed a floor to be easily laid

Derek.


----------



## vaughn1 (Sep 11, 2007)

Nice looking e36 what model is it? Need much work?

I'll leave that timber for now and just insulate and lay the boards loose so I can get some space back in the garage, it's only light boxes and bits of trim nothing heavy.


----------



## Nick-ST (Mar 4, 2013)

vaughn1 said:


> Nice looking e36 what model is it? Need much work?
> 
> I'll leave that timber for now and just insulate and lay the boards loose so I can get some space back in the garage, it's only light boxes and bits of trim nothing heavy.


Just a 320i. Nothing special but it is very tidy apart from a couple of spots of rust (I will get sorted). Needs a couple of small mechanical bits done but nothing major


----------



## vaughn1 (Sep 11, 2007)

Brainwave, if I can't take that diagonal brace out then I can just batten the joists up to that height and put the floor on top can't I??


----------



## packard (Jun 8, 2009)

What’s led strips did u buy ? Any link ?


----------



## vaughn1 (Sep 11, 2007)

https://www.screwfix.com/p/lap-twin...rl=1245250&ds_rl=1249401&gclid=Cj0KCQjwjcfzBR


----------



## Storry (Jun 8, 2008)

vaughn1 said:


> Overdue update, lights are all wired in, added one into the loft space aswell while I was on, tidied up some wiring and moved the odd switch and socket to tidy things up.
> 
> Loft is well on its way, decided on 100 mm loft roll for insulation seeing as it's not a heated space I didn't want to go overboard, half the floor is down in the main loft space but I'm going to do the rest for extra storage anyway.
> 
> ...


How many lights can you link together and can you use existing wiring? The ones in my garage have just about had it and a few tubes need replacing, so replacing them with these would be nice option!


----------



## vaughn1 (Sep 11, 2007)

It's either 4 or 5 you can link together, iv just got 2 and 2 on seperate switches though


----------

